# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Patin, home modular robot, Flower Robotics, Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Flower Robotics, Inc.

Home page - flower-robotics.com/english/patin.html

----------


## Airicist

Article "Is It a Lamp? Is It a Vase? No, It's Patin the Robot"

by Jason Falconer
November 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Flower Robotics Patin robot

Published on Jan 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Patin demonstration at TEPIA / Flower Robotics, Inc.

Published on Apr 27, 2016

----------

